# Speed cameras and crap drivers



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

I was following a car today just under 60mph when he started slowing down. I knew a speed camera was ahead also, but he went all the way down to 40mph!
He probably heard me shouting "It's a f*cking 60!" but didn't speed back up. If I were in control of cameras I'd make it flash the really slow drivers too, and send them insulting letters. He clearly didn't know what the speed limit was, or maybe has so many points on his license that he think s this will make them go away faster?


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

:lol: [smiley=argue.gif] :lol:

J
xx


----------



## zltm089 (Jul 27, 2009)

i'm guilty of sometimes doing that too.... better be "safe" than sorry!...if it's a 50mph limit, i'd slow down to 40/ 45mph....


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

A fifty limit is a maximum.
Not a minimum. :roll:

Also be aware the speedo reading may not be correct. Try comparing the DIS average speed to the speedo dial to an independent source and they may all be ever so slightly different.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

In the bad ol' US of A they used to, maybe still do, have speed minimum or their motorways 8)


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

As a person who spends a lot of time on the road I see a lot of strange driving but it doesn't upset me.

There's far more important things to get stressed about Pugs.


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

jamman said:


> As a person who spends a lot of time on the road I see a lot of strange driving but it doesn't upset me.
> 
> There's far more important things to get stressed about Pugs.


Either that, or he has an immense lifestyle and that IS the only thing he has to stress about! :lol: If so, i'm envious!


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Skeee said:


> A fifty limit is a maximum.
> Not a minimum. :roll:
> 
> Also be aware the speedo reading may not be correct. Try comparing the DIS average speed to the speedo dial to an independent source and they may all be ever so slightly different.


Yes. This is the reason they wont actualy flash you at 61mph. Doing 65 you will probably still be fine. Dont they give 10%...5% for inaccuracies in speedo and 5% for inaccuracies in the camera?

Slowing to 40mph is just dumb.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

yes, I don't really see any excuse for not knowing what speed you are doing and what the speed limit is.. is this " blissfull ignorance " or just plain ignorant :?


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

jamman said:


> As a person who spends a lot of time on the road I see a lot of strange driving but it doesn't upset me.
> 
> There's far more important things to get stressed about Pugs.


+1 on this. Iv never beeped anyone or sworn about someone's driving what's the point and not worth stressing over, The standard of today's driving has got worse IMO

Paul


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Paulj100 said:


> Iv never beeped anyone or sworn about someone's driving what's the point and not worth stressing over


What ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever???

J
xx


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Paulj100 said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> > As a person who spends a lot of time on the road I see a lot of strange driving but it doesn't upset me.
> ...


Wish I could say the same, I think ill probably wear the rings off my horn before im done with that car :lol: :lol: :lol:

I dont think of it as stressing, but destressing for everything else in life that actually merrets stress :lol:


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

I think some of you miss my point. If he'd been doing 40 all the time, I've have overtaken. It was a nice straight road mostly, clear weather and dry roads. What bothered me most was that he slowed down for the camera. It suggests he didn't know the speed limit. I don't like sharing the road with drivers with no observation skills.

I've had this complaint before following cars that driver everywhere at 50, regardless of the limit.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Paulj100 said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> > As a person who spends a lot of time on the road I see a lot of strange driving but it doesn't upset me.
> ...


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

roddy said:


> Paulj100 said:
> 
> 
> > jamman said:
> ...


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Christ roddy, get it right :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

ooo   pps,, I am not going to try again !!! ( it is already past my bedtime )


----------



## Otley (May 15, 2013)

I'm not 100% sure but I think it's 10% + 2mph with discretion. So if you're doing 36 in a 30 zone, you're going to get caught. 47 in a 40 zone, 58 in a 50 zone etc. So unless you've got larger/smaller wheels than standard, your speedo' wont be a million miles out. So just jog on people, if it's a 50 zone....... do 50, not p1ss about at 45 holding up the traffic behind.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Otley TT QS said:


> I'm not 100% sure but I think it's 10% + 2mph with discretion. So if you're doing 36 in a 30 zone, you're going to get caught. 47 in a 40 zone, 58 in a 50 zone etc. So unless you've got larger/smaller wheels than standard, your speedo' wont be a million miles out. So just jog on people, if it's a 50 zone....... do 50, not p1ss about at 45 holding up the traffic behind.


It's worth bearing in mind that these are just guidelines and you can still be prosecuted for *any *speed in excess of the posted limit (making allowances for the accuracy of the equipment used to measure your speed).


----------



## Otley (May 15, 2013)

Yup, I fully understand that and I don't condone speeding. If someone wants to go faster than the posted speed limit, they must be prepared to accept the consequences if caught. I'm sure most officers would use discretion though if you were slightly over and like I mentioned I'm sure the cameras will be set slightly higher than the limit, so they will catch people that are quite obviously speeding and not just strayed over slightly.
The bit that annoys me is when you get someone pi$$ing about at 45, they are creating a situation behind where drivers get frustrated and are tempted to make dangerous overtakes etc. I know we should all be calm when we are driving but sometimes life dictates that we are not.


----------



## Somersetdub (Apr 8, 2014)

There are so many 45-50 mph drivers now.. 45-50 in 60 limits, then 45-50 in the 30 limits too. It says to me that the people doing it really aren't concentrating on what they're doing. Very annoying!


----------



## stillforreal (Feb 9, 2014)

3 points for 34 in a 30 guys....living proof here!!!


----------



## Jenny H (Aug 25, 2013)

I have had two lots of 3 points for doing 36 and 35 in a 30 zone. [smiley=bigcry.gif] 
Both were in the same week on the same road and in rush hour traffic so I was just keeping pace with the traffic flow.
They must have made a fortune out of the motorists in Nuneaton :roll:

Jenny


----------



## stillforreal (Feb 9, 2014)

Jenny H said:


> I have had two lots of 3 points for doing 36 and 35 in a 30 zone. [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> Both were in the same week on the same road and in rush hour traffic so I was just keeping pace with the traffic flow.
> They must have made a fortune out of the motorists in Nuneaton :roll:
> 
> Jenny


Christ Jenny that's rubbish luck!!!

Rich


----------



## Jenny H (Aug 25, 2013)

stillforreal said:


> Jenny H said:
> 
> 
> > I have had two lots of 3 points for doing 36 and 35 in a 30 zone. [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> ...


It was Rich, made worse because the penalties both came in the same envelope 
I already had 3 points on my licence too, so spent the next 3 years driving like a funeral director


----------



## stillforreal (Feb 9, 2014)

Sorry but that did make me laugh!!
Driving that same way at the moment until I recede back down from the 9 shortly!! It wouldn't be so bad if I had been driving like an idiot but the other 2 were 57 in a 50 trying to get out of lorry spray in a restricted section on the M5 and the same speed the following day in the same section doing the same bloody thing!!!


----------

